# Banned from a Drag Hunt



## Jas123 (11 July 2016)

Is anyone else on here banned from as drag hunt for immoral behaviour? 3 years on and I still get nasty, slightly threatening texts from a Vice Chairman after a new Master invites me on a fun ride!! You don't get this sort of behaviour in Trail Hunting!! Lol!!


----------



## Alec Swan (11 July 2016)

I feel bound to ask;  Of what form was this immoral behaviour,  considering that those who Hunt often,  it seems to me,  taking a rather relaxed view of the subject? 

Alec.


----------



## Clodagh (11 July 2016)

LOL! I also want to know... I thought hunt people had seen most behaviour, immoral or moral! Never knew anyone to be banned as a result. Therefore it cannot be sexual...but what other immoral is there!?


----------



## Goldenstar (11 July 2016)

You two are a lot stronger than me I am a little delicate this morning and I just don't want to think about it !


----------



## Clodagh (11 July 2016)

Goldenstar said:



			You two are a lot stronger than me I am a little delicate this morning and I just don't want to think about it !
		
Click to expand...

My mind is going a bit off piste!


----------



## PaddyMonty (11 July 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			Of what form was this immoral behaviour
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps s/he got off the road to allow members of the public to continue their journey?
Was sober when they set off?
Left a hunt fence intact?
So many possibilities.


----------



## Jas123 (11 July 2016)

Well, unfortunately I did not enjoy the immoral behaviour!! My 16 year old friend had an affair with a married 35 year old Master (who had a child!) and I apparently should have put a stop to it, lol. They banned her when it all came to light and when I objected, they banned me too!!!
I didn't get much support from the Master of Draghounds and Bloodhounds Association! They didn't even acknowledge my formal complaint about the openly sexist behaviour!!!
I got a very rude text only recently from them!!
I take it this isn't normal??
Lol!!


----------



## Alec Swan (11 July 2016)

Back in the late '60s my aunt was named as a corespondent in a divorce case.  She was a member of a wealthy Surrey golf club and when the news came out,  it was suggested that she withdrew her membership before she was summarily booted out.  The fact that the Chair of the club was shagging not just his secretary,  but her mother too,  didn't seem to matter! 

In your case,  I wonder what happened to the Master? 

Alec.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (11 July 2016)

and how old are you?


----------



## Goldenstar (11 July 2016)

MotherOfChickens said:



			and how old are you?
		
Click to expand...

Key question .


----------



## Alec Swan (11 July 2016)

MotherOfChickens said:



			and how old are you?
		
Click to expand...




Goldenstar said:



			Key question .
		
Click to expand...

Me?  I'm 70,  why do you ask? 

Alec.


----------



## Bernster (11 July 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			Me?  I'm 70,  why do you ask? 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Haha Alec I think they are talking about the OP!  I suspect as it involved a minor/potential offence, if underage.  This thread has taken a darker turn than I had expected.


----------



## EQUIDAE (11 July 2016)

Ha ha I know the background to this and the hunt master was much older than 35!!


----------



## ycbm (11 July 2016)

Jas123 said:



			Well, unfortunately I did not enjoy the immoral behaviour!! My 16 year old friend had an affair with a married 35 year old Master (who had a child!) and I apparently should have put a stop to it, lol. They banned her when it all came to light and when I objected, they banned me too!!!
I didn't get much support from the Master of Draghounds and Bloodhounds Association! They didn't even acknowledge my formal complaint about the openly sexist behaviour!!!
I got a very rude text only recently from them!!
I take it this isn't normal??
Lol!!
		
Click to expand...

You have been banned from this forum before for  making these allegations, haven't you? And you wonder why hunts don't want you to hunt with them?


----------



## Goldenstar (11 July 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			Me?  I'm 70,  why do you ask? 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Just you know..... Curious 
No I meant OP .
However it seems OP has 'form' in the trolling department .


----------



## Jas123 (11 July 2016)

Hi Alec,  the Master got a pat on the back!!  The girl in question was 18 so not underage at all.


----------



## Jas123 (11 July 2016)

Whoever ycbm is,  no,  I haven't. I'm made very welcome at all hunts,  especially traditional trail hunts and bloodhound around the country. If you'd like me to name your sexist dreadful hunt who like to threaten people,  I gladly will. 
All other hunts find the fact I'm banned for immoral behaviour quite absurd. I was just wondering if this was common as no other hunts have ever heard of such a thing. 
It's been brought to the fore by a rather rude text from your Vice Chairman that I received recently. If you'd like me to publish it all,  I happily will. 
I just find this behaviour hilarious tbh as most people do. No chance of your hunt moving on is there?? &#128514;


----------



## Jas123 (11 July 2016)

Equidae, was he older than 35 three years ago when all this kicked off??  He should have been ashamed of himself and defended the young girl being made a scapegoat. Dreadful behaviour by him and a very poor example of a very sexist outdated hunt. The committee should have banned him if they wanted to do something but wtf has anyone's personal life got to do with a hunt Committee anyway. Especially one with their history!!


----------



## ycbm (11 July 2016)

Jas123 said:



			Whoever ycbm is,  no,  I haven't. I'm made very welcome at all hunts,  especially traditional trail hunts and bloodhound around the country. If you'd like me to name your sexist dreadful hunt who like to threaten people,  I gladly will. 
All other hunts find the fact I'm banned for immoral behaviour quite absurd. I was just wondering if this was common as no other hunts have ever heard of such a thing. 
It's been brought to the fore by a rather rude text from your Vice Chairman that I received recently. If you'd like me to publish it all,  I happily will. 
I just find this behaviour hilarious tbh as most people do. No chance of your hunt moving on is there?? &#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

Are you talking to me? Because I don't have a hunt. I haven't hunted for several years.

But it seems very coincidental that three years ago someone with a the same user name to the one you currently have was banned from this forum for posting about a young master with a wife and child having a fling with your friend, and that you have also written on here and complained to the governing body of drag hunting for remarks made by another master of the same hunt. At the time the story going around was that he pulled your leg by telling you women belonged in the kitchen, a remark for which you tried to get him disciplined.

And you wonder why anyone would not want you at their hunt?

Or are you a completely separate person in a completely different part of the country who has also made complaints about sexism to the MDHA,  and has exactly the same story about a young friend, who at the age of eighteen was well old enough to know not to have sex with a married man with a baby? If it ever happened.


----------



## Fidgety (11 July 2016)

Jas123 said:



			Hi Alec,  the Master got a pat on the back!!  The girl in question was 18 so not underage at all.
		
Click to expand...

Make up your mind!



Jas123 said:



			Well, unfortunately I did not enjoy the immoral behaviour!! My 16 year old friend had an affair with a married 35 year old Master (who had a child!) !
		
Click to expand...

Whether 16 or 18 it matters not.  Just _what_ was going through her head to want to bed a man who could be old enough to be her father and who has a family of his own? <ewww>.   The words I'd use for that kind of behaviour in somebody so young would get me banned I'm afraid.


----------



## Jas123 (11 July 2016)

Women belonged in the kitchen?? Lol. I think you have heard the wrong story altogether!! 
Figety, sorry it was 18. I agree,  no taste. It's the man who should have known better though!!! He certainly shouldn't have had a pat on the back. 
Yeah its silly this has raised its head again but to be fair it is highly hilarious and for them still to be so angry about the fact I complained about their sexist behaviour is downright ridiculous!! &#128512;


----------



## Fidgety (11 July 2016)

Jas123 said:



			I agree,  no taste. It's the man who should have known better though!!! He certainly shouldn't have had a pat on the back. 
Yeah its silly this has raised its head again but to be fair it is highly hilarious and for them still to be so angry about the fact I complained about their sexist behaviour is downright ridiculous!! &#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

Disagree.  It takes two to s*ag.  Both parties are equally, for their own silly reasons to get into the sack together, to blame.  I agree with you though - it is silly to raise the subject again.


----------



## spacefaer (12 July 2016)

This seems like an attention- seeking post, poorly written,  by someone who should have learned about moving on some time ago. 

There doesn't seem much point in the post - I would suggest you learn to put your dirty washing in the machine , not all over a public forum.


----------



## Happy Hunter (19 July 2016)

spacefaer said:



			This seems like an attention- seeking post, poorly written,  by someone who should have learned about moving on some time ago. 

There doesn't seem much point in the post - I would suggest you learn to put your dirty washing in the machine , not all over a public forum.
		
Click to expand...


Quite!
It hasn't really 'reared its ugly head again' though has it - - You have just chosen to come onto a public forum to discuss it.

I have wasted my time ready this waffle... I could have gotten the ironing done in front of Jeremy Kyle instead...


----------

